

Man arrested for software glitch in slot machines - ubasu
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/11004/1115414-58.stm

======
ubasu
Some previous similar incidents:

<http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_14795166>
[http://www.onlinecasinosphere.com/news/reports/world-
casinos...](http://www.onlinecasinosphere.com/news/reports/world-
casinos/canadian-casino-refuses-to-pay-jackpot-5443.php)
[http://www.luxurylaunches.com/other_stuff/two_men_denied_slo...](http://www.luxurylaunches.com/other_stuff/two_men_denied_slot_machine_winnings.php)

